# Which Pannier bags?



## Zepplin73 (8 Aug 2009)

Hi all, i'm looking at getting rear pannier bags for my bike and was thinking of getting either the Altura Arran 36 or Deuter rack pack bag. My questions are:-

1. Does anyone use these bags on a regular basis, if so whats the quality like?

2. Will they withstand a brief shower of rain?

3. Are the attachments good quality?

My budget is around 60 pounds so if anyone can recommend another bag i'll have a look Thanks!


----------



## Twanger (8 Aug 2009)

I use the Arran ...I would guess 36, though it just says Arran on it. It looks like the one in the pictures on gear websites! I just bought the one, and I have been commuting with it for three months. So far it has been fine. It is reasonably strongly made, with a doubled bottom and good fixings (reversible - you can use it on either side). It has kept my stuff dry and my trousers and shirt uncrumpled. I recall paying about 35-40 quid for it.

(edit) I misremembered. I paid 29 quid for it.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Aug 2009)

I have the Altura Arran 46 had them for 3 years now and still going strong, but they are not waterproof as in heavy rain so a plastic bag or dry bag is the order of the day


----------



## Glow worm (8 Aug 2009)

Zepplin73 said:


> Hi all, i'm looking at getting rear pannier bags for my bike and was thinking of getting either the Altura Arran 36 or Deuter rack pack bag. My questions are:-
> 
> Hi Zepplin.
> My rule of thumb woth panniers over the years is, like with many things, it's worth spending a bit extra to get much longer life out of them. I've bought really cheap ones in the past that have fallen apart within months.
> ...


----------



## Coco (8 Aug 2009)

I've got the Vaude Road Master Back panniers. Really well made with a great attention to detail (e.g. the waterproof covers come in their own little bags which are clipped to the inside of the top pockets - I'd have lost them otherwise)

Loads of room. One huge main pocket, a large top pocket with individual compartments for tools etc and a side pocket. Great Quick release mech, and spare parts are available for them. Think I paid about £60 for them.

Should have answered your questions 

1/ Use them every day. One for clothes, one for laptop. Could probably get both lots into one bag, but handy for shopping.
2/ Yes, but it literally takes seconds to put the waterproof covers on.
3/ As above, good attachment and spares available should you have an accident.


----------



## beanzontoast (8 Aug 2009)

I've got the smaller Altura Arran 16. I prefer this for everyday use because it stops me carrying more than I really need to. I've had it about 4 years and it came with a detatchable yellow rain cover that also held a fixing for a light - neat. The bag isn't waterproof and the raincover itself also seems to soak up water nowadays, but I find by proofing the raincover it suffices in all but the worst downpour. The fixings are excellent and show little wear. I've never had to adjust them after initally setting up the sizing to fit my rack. I lost a top clip in an accident 2 years ago, but the LBS sorted me a new one on the spot. The bottom corners of the bag started to fray this year, but I think this is more to do with off-bike wear rather than on-bike rubbing. I've stitched them and fully expect another 2-3 years use out of the bag.


----------



## Tynan (8 Aug 2009)

if you need them to be proper no nonsense waterproof then it has to be Ortleibs, they expensive but worth it if you can afford it

I've had one for 18 months that I use every single day, never a single drop let in and it's a no brain joy to use


----------



## Plax (8 Aug 2009)

I have these cheap and cheerful ones:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-SJSC-SJSC-Black-hook-on-Rear-Pannier-Bags-11550.htm

I've used them for about 8 miles in heavy rain and they didn't leak. I've had them about 18 months and the other day the draw cord broke on one of them. Somewhat annoying but you can still carry stuff in it okay if you use the buckles up tight. 

If you're going to be using yours an awful lot i.e. daily (I don't use mine an awful lot anymore as I tend to use my Carradice Barley) then it's worth investing in something decent - Ortileb rollers or Carradice CarraDry/Super C rear panniers would be my next purchase if I need a decent set.


----------



## gavin (9 Aug 2009)

Sporting Altura here for over a year with no quality issues. Thumbs up.


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2009)

Altura Arran for me too 16L version have just ordered a 2nd from Wiggle good bag for reasonable price fairly weather-proof too have ridden in some decent downpours and stuff inside has stayed dry,easy to fix to a rack and very solid once on.


----------



## danphoto (9 Aug 2009)

Got a pair of Arran 36's only last week from Simpson's (with their usual first class service, I might add) and can vouch for the fact that the adjustable attachments are first class. No problem at all fitting them to my Thorn carrier, despite it being 10mm diameter tubing.

They strike me as remarkably good value for money, and are actually more capacious than I somehow expected them to be.


----------



## galaxy1 (9 Aug 2009)

Ortlieb,simple to use,waterproof but pricey


----------



## Twanger (12 Aug 2009)

I got soaked coming home tonight (and isn't cycling in warm rain beautiful?). Medium rain for an hour. The top of the pannier allowed some damp through...not a lot, but enough to make the top pocket a bit clammy. The rest of the bag was bone dry.


----------



## Trevrev (12 Aug 2009)

I use the Altura Arran 36, Good quality, easy to put on, and take off. Not water proof, so i put all my stuff in a carrier bag... I'd recommend them any time.......Cost £45 if i remember.


----------



## cannondale boy (12 Aug 2009)

I also have the altura arran 46l. Brilliant panniers, keeps out the rain with those bright yellow covers, so much space and so many pockets. I attach two cateye LD 130's on the back of the panniers which fit perfectly. 

The only flaw i seem to find is no strap for carrying the panniers around, but if your not going to far it won't bother you. This would be a great extra, but the 46l does the business and i was about to get the 36 version but glad i didn't now as i carry to much stuff. Great for touring.


----------



## Trevrev (12 Aug 2009)

I did have some Trek ones.......Too many bloody pockets and Zips...And too small as well.


----------



## tordis (13 Aug 2009)

I'm yet to find the perfect panniers for my bike. I'm using the cheapo ones from Lidl now - they were quite a bargain at £15 and they're big enough to carry my weekly grocery shopping (tried and tested, worked well), but I find them a pain to detach. Also, I tried leaving just one pannier and using it as a bag (they come with an across-body strap) during the day, but it turned out to be very uncomfortable to carry around. So I'm currently on the lookout for a nice single pannier that would come off my rack easily and could double as a (hand)bag.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Aug 2009)

Coco said:


> I've got the Vaude Road Master Back panniers. Really well made with a great attention to detail (e.g. the waterproof covers come in their own little bags which are clipped to the inside of the top pockets - I'd have lost them otherwise)
> 
> Loads of room. One huge main pocket, a large top pocket with individual compartments for tools etc and a side pocket. Great Quick release mech, and spare parts are available for them. Think I paid about £60 for them.
> 
> ...




Vaude Aqua Plus Pro are the best waterproof panniers you can buy even better than Ortlieb. How do I know this? I have a set Ortlieb roller classics front and backs and my Vaude Aqua Plus rear hard back panniers are better. The smaller Aqua Pro fronts might be out of the OP's budget by £15-20 but they will last a life time and are 100% water proof.

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/15134/SubProducts/151340310


----------



## Coco (13 Aug 2009)

That's interesting. As much as I like my current panniers, once the weather turns for the worst I was looking to get a truly waterproof pair. I've seen the Vaudes and the ortleibs in different shops but not together.


----------



## summerdays (13 Aug 2009)

Ortlieb for me. Waterproof, easy to put on and off the bike, fairly bullet proof.


----------



## scouserinlondon (13 Aug 2009)

altura dryline doing the job for me.


----------

